# Bright green grass taking over



## matiusmatt (Sep 19, 2021)

I have this bright green grass taking over that grows in height about twice the rate as the rest of my lawn. Looks like a neon patch overtaking my lawn. See attached pics.

Pics attached (after I pulled some out after mowing). Quite a broad grass.

Any help identifying is appreciated.

Located in southern Ontario, Canada.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

This is very likely annual ryegrass. Try to pull it out.


----------



## matiusmatt (Sep 19, 2021)

Many thanks for your reply. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## matiusmatt (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi gents, a quick update. This grass has now died from what I believe has been the warm weather and lack of rain. Now leaving a large dead patch on my front lawn. So it would seem it's either going to be an ugly neon bright green during spring and fall and dead for most of summer. Very annoying. Would this be typical of annual ryegrass, or could this be something else?


----------

